

How Russians Lost the War - dawkins
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/09/opinion/mikhail-shishkin-how-russians-lost-the-war.html

======
Criminoboy
Oh look, a negative and insulting article on Russia in America's newspaper of
record on the eve of the nation honouring its troops. What a surprise.

------
lostmsu
Two questions to author: what was his grandfather charged for, and did Soviet
slavery machine forced his father to become drunkie?

------
EugeneOZ
Such assholes are trying to diminish acts of bravery of USSR soldiers just
because they hate Putin and it's in fashion to hate USSR. I hate Putin too, I
think USSR government was gang of terrorists, but soldiers of USSR won that
war, and price can't be diminished. History will forget name of this asshole
but will never forget who won the war.

------
samspenc
Fantastic article, and a highly recommended read.

TL,DR: a NYTimes op-ed article by a famous Russian writer, arguing how
communist Russia's "victories" during WWII and after resulted in the slavery
and suffering of its own people.

